# starting out and sick of fallin on my a*s!!



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

only bing riding 2 times and I feel like it's impossible for me to overcome the fearfact when I start to go fast downhill on the green slope. So far I cant' continue to ride and carve for more than 30 seconds without falling on my ass, head, face, etc... I only got bit of a basics like plowing the snow with the heel edge and a bit on the toe edge as well. I'm thinking might expedite my learning curve by taking one or two lessons but according to what buds, they told me it isn't necessary since they picked it up without taking any lessons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

No offense, but screw your friends. Lessons help a ton. As difficult as learning the basics seems, it is all quite easy. You just need someone to show you what you are doing wrong, or show you how to do it (better). Trust me, you will get it in due time. And you might not even be that good this year. It takes a long time for the wheels to click, but from there it's full speed ahead. I could barely (if you can say I could at all) link turns at the end of last year. This year I am already owning boxes, jumps, and working on flatground tricks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

yea just letting you know it took me 4 days straight of riding before things started to click. as stated above, i took 1 lesson and the instructor helped point out my mistakes which were causing me to catch an edge and stuff like that. lessons are definately worth it, not to mention those instructors aren't out there to screw you. most if not all have a passion for what they are doing and only want to spread the joy that they have with you. that's more than wut most people can say about there jobs.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Get lessons, I know I wish I did.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

everyone is different

instruction can give structure to your learning process, can define your expectations and thus a 'learning curve for your carve'! 

not to mention the positive enforcement the instructors will use to generate confidence!

however saying that.... you need to first find how to balance on BOTH your toe and heel edges, both when standing still and slip sliding down hill.

you then want to apply pressure to each foot on BOTH edges to create a falling leaf type of path down the slope

you then want to get used to twisting your shoulders to initiate turns

and then you will be flying! easy!

arse and knee pain are the MANDATORY GROWING PAINS. metal up buttercup! no one should be immune!


----------



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

if you are serious about wanting to learn how to board, buy asspads, knee pads, wrist guards, and a helmet. These will save you some pain, but more importantly (to me at least when I was learning) will give you the confidence boost to commit to your turns and shifting your weight forward (both counter-intuitive things to do on a mountain slope). There's a big difference in the "OMFG I'm gonna fall this is gonna hurt" and "if I fall it won't hurt too bad, I'll just get up and try again" mindsets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

To the OP, I know how you feel. I'm still brand new to the sport, and although I am really enjoying myself, the sore ass and knees (is this how a hooker feels? ) are getting, well, tiresome!

Everyone I've talked to (friends, instructors) have all said the same thing: stick with it, because it's getting past that initial learning curve that is so intimidating, and once you start to get comfortable with the basic runs and not falling so much, it becomes less frustrating/more fun (but always challenging to improve). And yeah, I agree on the lessons idea. I've got 5 two hour lessons up on Cypress this season, and I couldn't be happier between going to those and practicing what I've learned on the runs afterwards.

Maybe next time I won't fall so bloody much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

seems like falling is mandatory to the learning process, but having padding helps ... A LOT! (tried my first day without it ... end up walking like a robot for two days)

i have spend almost 7 days learning at my own pace with no lessons. Some of friends did recommend one or two lessons will help but i am also hesitant in signing up for those lessons, thinking i can overcome my own fears of speed. 

any other suggestions from others bout this issue with speed?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Hang in there. It gets easier, and then you start to have fun. I remember the first few times I was on a board, it was UGLY. But lessons helped and they gave me a foundation to build on. That was about 18 years ago. Now, my wife and oldest son are getting into snowboarding. They've only been out twice and have taken lessons both times. My son is starting to get a decent feel for his edges and my wife is starting to link turns. By the end of the first day, they were both sore and exhausted. By the end of the second, they were both still sore, but enjoying it. My son told me, "Dad, snowboarding is awesome!" By all means, take a couple of lessons! I don't agree with all the methods their instructors have taught, but they've both provided them with steps to move forward.

Here's a video I put together of their progress...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

AAA, tell that kiddo he needs to crouch down and lean foreward


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Check any sport where people fall down a lot. Football. Hockey. Skateboarding. LaCross. What are they all wearing? Lots of pads. Get some. It will save some hurt, and take your fear down a few notches. 

I've been riding for 20 years. The worst advice, IMHO, you can give a new rider is to "not take a lesson." Sure, people can learn how to ride without lessons. But it often takes a lot longer, and then they retain bad riding habits for a long time thereafter, if they ever to even get ride of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Had my third lesson today (got a package deal from Cypress, included five 2-hour lessons with all day passes incl., plus rental boots, boards, bindings, as well lift passes for 1 afternoon/evening session per week for the rest of the season), and it was simultaneously the most frustrating AND the most rewarding thus far. Right away we started by going up the big green run (with a few "blue portions") and basically just had to work on linking turns without actually stopping the whole way down, as well as learn to ride switch.

I fell so many f***ing times but I kept a smile the whole time, (although a lot of falls did hurt the wrists. It helped that the instructor was a way cool dude who was totally encouraging. By the end of the two hours, I had definitely become more confident with the turns, and I spent the whole afternoon going back up that run practicing, falling SLIGHTLY less (but no less painful, since now it was with more speed), and enjoying it.

The "fun" curve is definitely starting to catch up to the "pain and frustrating" curve.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I tell all my students that the first week of snowboarding will be at times, very frustrating, but to hang in there and give it a week. Too many people give up right at the point where they almost have gotten the basics down. In your case, you will find that your riding ability will increase exponentially now and so will the fun level!


exactly, i've been riding for 3 or 4 years now.. the first year was horrid.. and its been getting EXPONENTIALLY better, but with that progression i've taken some nasty spills.. nastier than any falls i took on the bmx. 

No Pain No Gain.. 
The only easy day was yesterday


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't worry about having that fear factor. Everyone of us went through it when we all started boarding too. Just stick with it as everyone says. If you commit yourself to learning and improving everytime you go out, you will undoubtedly get better. Even if you're above beginner and almost intermediate (or intermediate even), I would recommend getting a 1 hr lesson from a qualified instructor to help further fine tune your riding. He/She will be able to analyze your style, body mechanics, and habits and help you correct or fine tune them. 

Heck...I'm in So*Cal and that fear factor still resides when we have those crappy winters with hardly any snow. You know the type of terrain...it's like boarding on a huge block of ice with only ice shavings (from board slides) on top of it. This equates to major pain in the a$$ (yes pun intended haha) when you fall. Just last week, I went up with a friend who is learning and decided to go to the green runs with him just to hang out. Off the lift he wiped out and took me with him (he exhibited the ever so graceful "Oh sh*t I'm falling...I need to grab the person next to me so he/she can wipe out too"). It felt like I landed on cement and that was just off the lift. Oh how I wish we got regular pow! 

At any rate, keep boarding, keep having fun, and you'll get better. You'll know your limitation and what is needed for each type of terrain. At that point you'll know when to speed check and when to go all out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Eric @ WA said:


> Heck...I'm in So*Cal and that fear factor still resides when we have those crappy winters with hardly any snow. You know the type of terrain...it's like boarding on a huge block of ice with only ice shavings (from board slides) on top of it. This equates to major pain in the a$$ (yes pun intended haha) when you fall. Just last week, I went up with a friend who is learning and decided to go to the green runs with him just to hang out. Off the lift he wiped out and took me with him (he exhibited the ever so graceful "Oh sh*t I'm falling...I need to grab the person next to me so he/she can wipe out too"). It felt like I landed on cement and that was just off the lift. Oh how I wish we got regular pow!


East coast all of the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

xevi89 said:


> East coast all of the time.


Haha..OK yep you win with that one


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I never boarded in my life until about 2 months ago. After two days I had it down. My friend tried pushing me into riding fast but I just took it easy until I could turn and stop. After 4 times I can go down anything. One thing that I would have wished I had was some tail bone protection.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

man... you all need to come to tahoe.. fresh pow all the time! it just snowed at least 8 feet in the past 5 days.. 4 feet just last night and that was at lake level> imagine what it was like on the mountains.. the hills here are great to learn on.. deff kirkwood.. great pow.. barely any body goes there cuz its 45 mins away from tahoe so you can learn all you want without worry if someone is gonna crash into you :thumbsup: ... thats were im headed this friday.. cant wait!.. it will be my second time in 5 yrs and im already gettin the hang of things and gettin back to my old ways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

snwbunnie85 said:


> man... you all need to come to tahoe.. fresh pow all the time! it just snowed at least 8 feet in the past 5 days.. 4 feet just last night and that was at lake level> imagine what it was like on the mountains.. the hills here are great to learn on.. deff kirkwood.. great pow.. barely any body goes there cuz its 45 mins away from tahoe so you can learn all you want without worry if someone is gonna crash into you :thumbsup: ... thats were im headed this friday.. cant wait!.. it will be my second time in 5 yrs and im already gettin the hang of things and gettin back to my old ways.


Yeah I heard about the latest Pow you all got. A few of us will be going there (Tahoe) in a few weeks to board with some of our sponsored riders. We're looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

started well








here we go!








crap








damnit








crap








good to go.. 
:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

lol... that was great... glad somebody can laugh at themselves besides me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

snwbunnie85 said:


> lol... that was great... glad somebody can laugh at themselves besides me.


So do you mean you laughing at yourself too or laughing at them (haha...J/K) 

"It takes a big man to cry...but a bigger man to point and laugh at him"


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

snwbunnie85 said:


> lol... that was great... glad somebody can laugh at themselves besides me.


people are too damn serious nowadays.
i'd like to also add that people with their kids have no right hootin' and hollerin at me for flyin' through a blue trail with no speed restrictions! people these days!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

megladan said:


> people are too damn serious nowadays.
> i'd like to also add that people with their kids have no right hootin' and hollerin at me for flyin' through a blue trail with no speed restrictions! people these days!!!


yah im a mom and i know when my daughter gets older we'll race down that mountain> dont care whos in our way.. lol.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

been at it 9 years and still like to take a lesson when i can afford it. sometimes if you take an intermediate/advanced group lesson during the week you'll get a private lesson for half price. ^_^

this brings back painful memories.... i remember one time i fell on my ass so hard, i literally thought my ass exploded. i was afraid to get off the snow for fear it would be red.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont ne too hard on urself. Everyone starts out like dat. When you think about it, you only have a few days to practice each year. So thats not much time at all!! 

Other sports people practice day in, day out. Trust me all the pain is worth it wen u finally get it!! 

I broke 2 ribs when I first started out, and I still went out the next day!! Luv it too much to let 2 broken ribs stop me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

hey man, personally i wouldnt waste the money on the lesson. All my friend told me, is to bend my knee's.. dont be like a stick. and just use your back foot to turn. pretend like your front one isn't even there. When going healside, dont lean forward or youll catch, and while toe side lean forward so your edge doesent catch.. it worked for me a but. 2 times to the mountain, and i was going down w.o falling.4th time i was hitting box's.

good luck

espo


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

tjespo22 said:


> hey man, personally i wouldnt waste the money on the lesson.



*gets some popcorn*

(this is going to be fun)
(awaiting responses)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

tjespo22 said:


> just use your back foot to turn. pretend like your front one isn't even there.


no sir.....


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*this popcorn is good*


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

tjespo22 said:


> hey man, personally i wouldnt waste the money on the lesson. All my friend told me, is to bend my knee's.. dont be like a stick. *and just use your back foot to turn. pretend like your front one isn't even there.* When going healside, dont lean forward or youll catch, and while toe side lean forward so your edge doesent catch.. it worked for me a but. 2 times to the mountain, and i was going down w.o falling.4th time i was hitting box's.
> 
> good luck
> 
> espo



That's probably why you hit the boxes instead of riding them :cheeky4:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mooz said:


> That's probably why you hit the boxes instead of riding them :cheeky4:


ZING!

(I *knew* this thread was gonna get GOOD!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

This thread has been really helpful for me to better understand what my friend is going through right now. Even though I'm still a newbie myself, I seemed to pick it up a lot quicker than her and she keeps asking me what I'm doing and how she should do stuff, but I honestly don't know, I just do it. I also didn't really have much of a choice, my brother-in-law took my husband and I up to the top of the bunny slope and we had to learn in order to get down. My friend just had her first lesson last weekend but still hasn't braved the bunny hill (they have a learning area @ White Pass). I don't know which is better honestly. My brother-in-law was a pretty good instructor for me and my husband helped too, but I don't know if I would have risen to the challenge as much if I hadn't been presented with it... I guess it just depends on what your personality is and maybe it's different for everyone... I think if I'd been in the learning center I wouldn't have tried as hard and would have babied myself more... not sure... he did say I took to it pretty quickly so maybe it's just different for everyone... but this does help me have more patience for my friend... just kinda hope she learns sooner than later because it gets lonely doing runs by myself...


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess it really depends on if you get a good instructor or not. I can say that I took a half day lesson and it really helped my learning curve. I was linking turns about half way through the lesson. I also avoided bad habits and now can ride pretty much any trail on my home mountain. When I go down steep blacks with moguls and such I ride it, not side slide or other means of just getting down. It made a world of difference for me...Also just the little hints on getting off the lifts was a great help as well. I would highly recommend lessons if your ultimate goal is more that just making it down the run....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

BRsnow said:


> I guess it really depends on if you get a good instructor or not. I can say that I took a half day lesson and it really helped my learning curve. I was linking turns about half way through the lesson. I also avoided bad habits and now can ride pretty much any trail on my home mountain. When I go down steep blacks with moguls and such I ride it, not side slide or other means of just getting down. It made a world of difference for me...Also just the little hints on getting off the lifts was a great help as well. I would highly recommend lessons if your ultimate goal is more that just making it down the run....



That's really awesome. Where did you learn at? Were you a real beginner when you did a lesson or was your lesson for additional help? Sounds like you had a good instructor. My friend took her lesson and there was a lot they didn't teach her, but it's also a 3 day package deal so maybe they're breaking things out...


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I took my lesson at Winter Park, but spend most of my time on Mary Jane which is connect to Winter Park. I was for the most part a total noobie as last year my friends took me to the top of Mary Jane and told me how to stop and left me. I did get down the mountain, but it was not a great experience. I do get to ride quiet a bit at this point..around 2-3 days a week here in Colorado, so time on the mountain helps...but I also tipped my instructor half way through the lesson and he went above and beyond even adjusting my binding a bit to make heelside easier. Snowwolf on this forum has also answered some questions for me that I have run into and has been a great help. I am in grad school and will not be able to spend the amount of time on the mountain in years to come that I could this year, so I wanted to maximize what I could learn in the time I have available this year...Good instruction really helped me....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

BRsnow said:


> I took my lesson at Winter Park, but spend most of my time on Mary Jane which is connect to Winter Park. I was for the most part a total noobie as last year my friends took me to the top of Mary Jane and told me how to stop and left me. I did get down the mountain, but it was not a great experience. I do get to ride quiet a bit at this point..around 2-3 days a week here in Colorado, so time on the mountain helps...but I also tipped my instructor half way through the lesson and he went above and beyond even adjusting my binding a bit to make heelside easier. Snowwolf on this forum has also answered some questions for me that I have run into and has been a great help. I am in grad school and will not be able to spend the amount of time on the mountain in years to come that I could this year, so I wanted to maximize what I could learn in the time I have available this year...Good instruction really helped me....


Wow 2-3 days a week would be so nice... I'm lucky if I get even a Saturday... I'm going to keep practicing and then take a private lesson to correct any bad habits... I seem to be doing pretty good for now though. Might mention the tipping to my friend though, she is still struggling, good pointer. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

goto hell with your 2-3 days a week b/s!!!  if i did that it would be about $270+ in gas alone!!!! :laugh: im gonna be out west sooner than later tho..


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

tjespo22 said:


> All my friend told me, is to bend my knee's.. dont be like a stick. and just use your back foot to turn. pretend like your front one isn't even there. When going healside, dont lean forward or youll catch, and while toe side lean forward so your edge doesent catch..
> 
> espo



Your post of stupid advise just reinforced why a lesson is well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> In my experience both as a rider learning to ride and now as an instructor, the ideal plan of attack is for a person to take a group first time lesson to learn all the basics and learn the right way. Too many friends pass on incorrect information and bad habits like "use the back foot to steer like a rudder". An experienced rider can be a very poor instructor because, they may be able to overcome poor riding technique as a result of riding ability, but when they pass on that information to a new rider, it is extremely difficult for the new rider to learn by those methods. AASI certified instructors teach a proven method that is the easiest and most efficient way to get a new rider in the saddle and progressing quickly.
> 
> After the initial first time group lesson, the new rider should go out for several sessions and practice everything they were taught. What happens is, the rider will notice specific things that they are struggling with. At the point that the rider has a definitive list of items that they know need work, go back and take a one on one private lesson to address specific riding tasks. This is the very best way to manage your instruction and gain the most value from what you spend. Nothing makes a lesson go better than having a client come to me with a list of specific things they want to focus on.


What would you advise for a student who after their initial group class is still lacking confidence to go up the bunny hill? I haven't been to Mt. Hood, but I'm talking about the learning center at White Pass... my friend is afraid to leave that area and also afraid to strap her other foot in, so she just keeps practicing with her foot on the stomp pad... was that good instruction she was given? How do you know if one has a good instructor or not?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bravogrl28 said:


> What would you advise for a student who after their initial group class is still lacking confidence to go up the bunny hill? I haven't been to Mt. Hood, but I'm talking about the learning center at White Pass... my friend is afraid to leave that area and also afraid to strap her other foot in, so she just keeps practicing with her foot on the stomp pad... was that good instruction she was given? How do you know if one has a good instructor or not?



Just to qualify my answer, never have taken a lesson but wished I had (maybe someday) and am not an instructor; and took to the hill 6 yrs ago at the ripe age of 44. Considered a reasonable rider for an old geezer by my 13 yr old daughter and 21 yr old son and their crews who are local Bakerites that I'll doo a few runs with till I too beat to keep up with them... but no boxes, rail or pipe. However I enjoy sharing the stoke with newbs and remember I wish I had someone to show me little tricks to really get going. 

I have taken 4 rather newbs/friends for an individual tour (ages 13 to 33) out this year (they usually have taken 1 beginner group lessons and been on the hill for less than 5 days), most all get off the lifts without falling on the first attempt, linking turns on the second run, and I take them down a black or double black within an the first 2-3 hours if the snow is good (of course not telling them til later "so what did you think of doing your first double black?"). 

We do an eq check and set-up (9-12 degrees wide duck) while talking about how the boot, binding and board fit in an integrated manner. 2. safety and how to fall. 3. body form, posture and movements; have them practice for 5-10 minutes proper posture and movements without the board. 4. A brief period of skating, practicing falling and how to roll-over and get up. 5. One run through the bunny hill. 6. 2-3 runs on green/blues, then a black (for comparison and to decrease their anxiety about the bunny and green/blue runs. All the while encouraging, giving corrective feedback, getting them to use good form and immediately try to correct their movements before bad habit forms, point out riders on the hill who are riding well and trying to get them to integrate the information whether they are kinetic, verbal or visual learners. By the time lunch rolls around they are exhausted but happy and surprised about how well they’ve done and are boasting that they did a black run. After lunch they are stoked to go back out to the bunny and green runs to practice. 

Some newbs are more anxious, determined, athletic and some instructors are good, some are bad and finding one that works well with you is superior.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

tjespo22 said:


> hey man, personally i wouldnt waste the money on the lesson. All my friend told me, is to bend my knee's.. dont be like a stick. and just use your back foot to turn. pretend like your front one isn't even there. When going healside, dont lean forward or youll catch, and while toe side lean forward so your edge doesent catch.. it worked for me a but. 2 times to the mountain, and i was going down w.o falling.4th time i was hitting box's.
> 
> good luck
> 
> espo


Right...way back when I also thought taking Driver's ed and driver's training would be a waste of money. My friends just told me to watch old Duke's of Hazzard episodes and Knight Rider and I would learn everything I need to know.

Officer: What the hell is wrong with you son
Me: What do you mean? Bo Duke does jumps like this all the time and the sheriff's of Hazzard county don't seem to mind as much

Insurance company: What the hell is wrong with you son
Me: What? Michael Knight and KITT always back out of a truck going 90mph. How was I suppose to know I would spin out of control, lose my axle, have all 4 tires pop out, and scrape so bad that my sparks looked like a 4th of July show? Come on I have a Ford aren't they build Ford Tough?

All kidding aside...Snowolf puts out great advice. Classes are well worth it in my opinion (even for advanced riders). It's always good getting an outside opinion on your riding technique.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

This is my first season riding as well and let me tell you it's not easy your first couple times out. I have been out a total of 4 times and still fall doing simple things like hs and ts turns. Your body gets so exhausted because you get frustrated and you are constantly picking yourself up through out the day. My saving grace is a great boyfriend (moral support) and friends who have been boarding for years telling me what I am doing wrong.

I took a lesson to get the basics down it's just practicing and following through. The lessons did help you understand what the basics are but watching other people and experiencing it is how I am learning. I still have the same issue as the OP to where I start freaking out when I pick up speed and start flying down the mountain. As someone else mentioned just suit up with pads and armor so you get over that fear that if you fall you won't end up with broken/bruised bones and possible concussions.


----------

